
Supplements can make you sick - shas3
http://www.consumerreports.org/vitamins-supplements/supplements-can-make-you-sick/
======
shas3
I think this is relevant to HN given the widespread use of various supplements
in the community. It is also interesting given popularity of Tim Ferris,
Nootrobox, and other supplement enthusiasts.

------
fasteo
Misleading title. Nothing to do with supplements per-se.

"Contaminated supplements can make you sick", but I guess this is too obvious
to attract any reader.

~~~
shas3
Umm, no. That's only the first few paragraphs. The rest is about the side
effects of things like green tea extracts, caffeine powder, etc.

